# Hot fishing on Lake Livingston / Livingston Fishing reports



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

Clients fishing with Palmetto Guide Service enjoy the great White Bass fishing recently on Lake Livingston.

www.palmettoguideservice.com

See Lake Livingston fishing reports by Palmetto Guide Service on face book @ palmetto guide service Lake Livingston fishing guide. Also,"fishhound.com" Lake Livingston on www.examiner.com/fishing-in-houston/tom-behrens and Texas Fish and Game Magazine


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like ya got em when they're hard to hook! WTG & thanks for the report/pics!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

wow!!!! great job of catching them.....all those smiles say it all!!!!!!!


----------

